# Création via iTunes d'une playlist aléatoire pour iPod



## brucetp (17 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai bien cherché et je ne trouve pas réponse à ma demande.

En fait j'aimerai changer régulièrement les musiques qui sont sur mon iPod et j'aimerais que iTunes me crée une playlist aléatoire de ma bibliothèque de XX Go...
Par exemple, je crée une nouvelle playlist et là je clique sur une option qui me rempli la playlist en question de 6Go aléatoirement...

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Kukana (18 Août 2008)

Itunes > fichier > nouvelle liste de lecture intelligente.....


----------



## brucetp (18 Août 2008)

merci

je n'y arrive pas avec ton truc
mais j'ai réussi à faire autrement :
je me sers du mix de soirées et je balance tout dans ma playlist! simple et rapide!


----------

